

Show HN:  Leanthingy.com - Rate Startup Ideas - rcavezza

Lean Thingy - Helps you get fast feedback about your startup idea.<p>I hope this tool can help you determine whether to pursue or kill a startup idea quickly.<p>I started building it after a few startup idea posts on HN with 0 replies.  I think of it as a hot or not for startup ideas.<p>I started on this two days ago - it's not 100% complete, but I wanted to start getting feedback as soon as possible.
======
awfulcoder14
I Love the idea (it does sound familiar..), just a couple nitpicks:

1\. Please don't make me sign in with Twitter. Not everyone has a twitter
account and not everyone wants to give you access to theirs.

2\. I'd like to be able to rate ideas right from the leaderboard. If i'm just
browsing and i see an idea i think is excellent i'd want to be able to tell
them that.

3\. The design struck me as a generic blog design. I'm not sure exactly what
it was, but it looked like a generic wordpress blog at first glance.

Other than that, i like it. Good luck!

~~~
rcavezza
Thanks for the comments.

Reason for Twitter: Wanted to get this up fast - Faster/Easier to confirm
twitter account than build confirmation emails.

Leaderboard - Great idea - I'll add that in tonight.

Design - yes - in an effort to get this up quickly - I used a free html/css
template I found online. It looks like crap.

This is a test to see if the idea is viable. If it is, I'll put more effort
into making it look nice.

------
sagacity
Cool. Inspired by the same reasons as you, I too was thinking of creating
something like this but you've just beaten me to it. :-)

Now, my 0.02:

(There will be some duplication [read reconfirmation] of suggestions others
have already made here and some new suggestions.)

1\. Yes, don't force Twitter as the only sign-in option. (If you want, we can
contribute a plug-n-play type e-mail authentication sub-system to save you the
time and trouble - let me know.)

2\. Create a separate (exclusive) page for each idea and allow people to post
comments/replies.

3\. Allow posters to (optionally) upload images/sketches to explain the idea
better, faster. (Show such material on the exclusive page.)

4\. Many idea posters would also be having a thread on the idea running at HN
and/or other forums. Allow posters to (optionally) provide link/s to such URLs
(as a separate field). This way, everybody can get an expanded view of all
opinions about the idea.

-HTH

------
silent1mezzo
Great idea, few things as well.

1\. Ability to vote from leader board

2\. Only allow people to vote once (cookies/username)

3\. Browse though a full list of ideas

4\. Show comments for ideas.

------
rcavezza
Added voting on the leaderboard - thanks for the suggestion awfulcoder14 and
silent1mezzo

------
JoshKalkbrenner
I just posted our concept on your site: <http://leanthingy.com/idea-
spotbankscom>

------
awfulcoder14
clickable: <http://leanthingy.com/>

------
silent1mezzo
I think the biggest issue is duplicate voting.

